# Urgent in Los Angeles - San Fernando Valley



## pla725 (Jan 11, 2008)

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pet/535889175.html


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 11, 2008)

I absolutely hate this...one of those pictures looks like a mama with babies...

I've emailed them, asking for more information. Maybe we could foster the mama & babies for a bit...dunno...would be awfully hard to convince Danny...

But it's worth a try...


----------



## pla725 (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought that was a nest too.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, it is...in the ad, it says there's a mama & 3 babies...

Oh, if someone could at least foster them...my heart's breaking...


----------



## pla725 (Jan 12, 2008)

There are so many in need now it is heart breaking. I wish I could take more but I just can't. My house is full and I financially just can't feed another mouth.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, honestly, we can't either. I talked to Danny...we really can't take anyone else in until after we move...and right now I'm not even gonna bother estimating when that'll be.

Hopefully soon...I'm so tired of not being able to help...


----------



## osprey (Jan 12, 2008)

I forwarded this on to Auntie Heather. She might know of someone in the LA area who can help.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 12, 2008)

This is the shelter where I volunteer. 
I don't have the space or the time for any more pets, that's why I'm a volunteer, so I can make a difference without taking on a long term responsibility because next year I will be going to college. 
If anyone knows of someone who is willing to take one or more rabbits, I may be able to help them make their selection.


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish I could help. After not fostering the other little girl hubby put his foot down and said no more.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 17, 2008)

oh man, I hope all innocent lives no matter where they've been dropped off, get a 2nd survival chance.


----------

